# High school is useless



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

I just discovered my friend's father has never finished high school and he has a very good job. All he has done is taking a course at Dell. He holds a high position at his company and his salary is pretty high. He also gets pizza 3/4 times per week as a bonus.

High school/college is for losers. I should have dropped many years ago.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Depends on what you want to do with your future. A diploma is always something nice to fall back on if things go to **** in your life.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

It really is, I dropped out at 16 got my GED right after, Got a job and Im starting college this year and joining the Army. It's all good.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

High school is made to lose your virginity, smoke weed, under age drink, break laws and not be old enough to go to jail. If you didn't do any of that stuff, high school was an absolute waste of time. Not joking even. I don't think I learned anything in high school academically.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah I pretty much forgot everything I learned there.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

Bobster said:


> Yeah I pretty much forgot everything I learned there.


I've forgotten everything I've learned in college and I'm about to graduate :no


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I regret not taking highschool more seriously and I havn't even been out of it for a whole year yet.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

If i was given the option to re-do high school i would.


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, only if you already have a solid idea or ambition you want to pursue. I guess you can't just drop out without having a clue what you're going to do in the future.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

ZADY said:


> Yeah, only if you already have a solid idea or ambition you want to pursue. I guess you can't just drop out without having a clue what you're going to do in the future.


I plan to be an indie game developer. I have been on self-training for years.

But I don't plan to drop out.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

School which does not address and nurture motivation is torture. I finished high school but felt it to be torturous. I went to an all boys Catholic high school too which is dysfunctional IMO. I was herded by my family into college, but it was another Catholic school where I was bored and totally uninterested. I did a year there and quit to work full time. I tried to go back 10 years later at night (Pace University in NYC) but a few professors were so arrogant and bully types, that I quit again. I then went to art school--School of Visual Arts in NYC where I clicked and really got into stuff I found relevant to something. I also went to trade school for a year to learn architectural drafting and CAD. That was the most engaging education I ever had--I actually asked the teacher to give the class more assignments to make us apply what he taught. Some classmates groaned, but I was on a mission and wanted to achieve mastery over this automation of geometry.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah i didnt learn anything from highschool either. Total waste of my life -___-


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

You shouldn't enter school at all. You should do whatever you want to do with your life. Elementary, High-School, College, all of them are a waste of time. School destroys creativity.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

High School was a pile of ****. I've learned a lot in college though, whether it pays off...well, I don't know yet. I think all socially anxious people should drop of HS, get their GED, and go to a community college. That's what I did.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Ohhh hahahaha.

Yeah okay.

Let me know when you get into your twenties and you start missing those good ol' high school days.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

TheLastShy said:


> I just discovered my friend's father has never finished high school and he has a very good job. All he has done is taking a course at Dell. He holds a high position at his company and his salary is pretty high. He also gets pizza 3/4 times per week as a bonus.
> 
> High school/college is for losers. I should have dropped many years ago.


Yeah, I don't know how it is in Brazil, but keep in mind the job market is very different in most places now. Jobs that used to require a high school diploma now require a masters degree. That's why you never take job advice from someone over 35, they essentially entered the job market in a completely different world. If you want to start your own business, you might not need it, but you'd have to have a good amount of money to start one, get really lucky, and have the skills to do so, which you can really only get from a school.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

There's a new law here that will allow companies to have third-parties for pretty much everything, so most services will be done by smaller companies.

Everyone who went to college is angry now because their diploma will be useless when the law gets approved.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

TheLastShy said:


> I just discovered my friend's father has never finished high school and he has a very good job. All he has done is taking a course at Dell. He holds a high position at his company and his salary is pretty high. He also gets pizza 3/4 times per week as a bonus.
> 
> High school/college is for losers. I should have dropped many years ago.


I dont think you should do that, stick with it and youll find something else


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

To me, high school was less about learning anything academically (not that that wasn't important though) and more about developing thinking skills, and being in a learning environment with other people.

Yea, it's ****ty, but it's important.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Sacrieur said:


> Ohhh hahahaha.
> 
> Yeah okay.
> 
> Let me know when you get into your twenties *and you start missing those good ol' high school days.*


Why the hell would I miss the daily tortures, anxiety attacks, bullying, humiliation, isolating, and failures?
Unless that post was just you being sarcastic, which I really hope it was..


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

iCod said:


> Why the hell would I miss the daily tortures, anxiety attacks, bullying, humiliation, isolating, and failures?
> Unless that post was just you being sarcastic, which I really hope it was..


Every teenager thinks high school is the worst thing ever.

How wrong they are.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

iCod said:


> Why the hell would I miss the daily tortures, anxiety attacks, bullying, humiliation, isolating, and failures?
> Unless that post was just you being sarcastic, which I really hope it was..


****ty high school (I admit I went to a decent school, so no proper bullying thankfully) is better than apathetic outside life for me


----------



## Tiffiduliu (Jul 7, 2014)

High school really is useless. I'm glad I left in time.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I think the philosophy of high school is that it's supposed to be a place where you can learn how to be an adult without facing adult consequences if you screw up. Like the last practice level before they release you into life. 

I did learn a lot of useful stuff in high school though, so I think if you're lucky enough to be born into an area with good schools and take some more advanced classes you can still get alot out of it.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> Every teenager thinks high school is the worst thing ever.
> 
> How wrong they are.


Well for me it was. i'm doing a lot better in the real world than I ever did in School.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hypocritical


----------



## Negative Man (Apr 16, 2015)

It's funny. I really hated high school while I was going to it, but now I kind of miss it. Even though I wasn't particularly enjoying it, forced social interaction 5 days a week was good for me.


----------



## Amumu (Apr 2, 2015)

For me, highschool opened my eyes that I have to learn to achieve something in my life, in elementary i just did nothing.


----------

